# Mow, Blow, Edge? In what order?



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm curious if you do things in the same order as me? First I mow the outside perimeter, then i edge , then I blow, then I do the full mow and end with a clean up pass around the edge.

1)Mow Perimeter
2) Edge
3) Blow
4) Mow Center
5) Mow, clean up pass on the perimeter


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I edge first, then mow, then blow.

I don't edge every time, maybe every 2nd or 3rd mow. When the edges start to look less crisp.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I mow...
Some times edge...
Some times blow.

I think I might be doing it backwards tho. This weekend I did all three and the blower just kinda made the lawn look dirty after. I may have to rethink my process.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

wafflesngravy said:


> I mow...
> Some times edge...
> Some times blow.
> 
> I think I might be doing it backwards tho. This weekend I did all three and the blower just kinda made the lawn look dirty after. I may have to rethink my process.


I hate it when I blow grass clippings on top of a freshly cut lawn.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Mow, trim, edge, blow.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm a little bit spoiled. I live in wind country without fences so after many mowings I can let the wind be my worker bee. Last weekend he called in sick so I had to do it. I really need to get a nice cordless blower one of these days. Extension cords are gonna be the death of me.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

1. Edge (not on weeknight mows, but on Sat-Sun mows)
2. Mow. 
3. Blow (i finally got a blower for Echo PAS 225 for blowing grass off the driveway, etc.)


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Edge, Mow, Blow


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Mow, trim, edge, blow for me. Otherwise it's hard to matche HOC to my reel and I dont get as sharp of an edge on my sidewalks because the rollers push the grass one way and the other.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:


> wafflesngravy said:
> 
> 
> > I mow...
> ...


If you're mulching what's the difference?

For me: mow, edge, blow.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Edge
Mow
Blow

I mulch as well but maybe @ryeguy has a point


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Trim (approx. 3x month)
2. Edge (approx 4x month)
3. Mow perimeter
4. Mow center
5. Clean-up perimeter mow (occasional)
6. Blow (if needed)

I often need to split these tasks up to complete on different days.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Mow, trim maybe once a week or bi-weekly depending on growth, then blow. Edging is once a month, again depending on growth.

I'm going to try trimming then mowing this year, since it seems the trimming always leaves a couple spots with long grass that the lawn mower would mulch up.


----------



## Morgangsters (Sep 25, 2020)

Here's my take. 
1. Edge
2. Blow
3. Mow
Rationale:
I like a clean lawn and catch the clippings, In essence, I vacuum my lawn. (I use some of the clippings for mulch and some for composting). So I want all the trash on the lawn before I run my lawn "vacuum cleaner" over it. When I'm done, it looks pristine.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

You all are doing it wrong &#128514;

Trim first....By now you should know where your mower can't reach & this
way you can bag the trimmer clippings
Mow.....our favorite part
Edge....after mowing, you don't want the mower flattening your crisp clean
edging
Blow....last to clean up the edging & if you're not bagging, blow those
clippings back on the lawn since they are full of yummy nutrients
from all the goodies you've been feeding it. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:


> I'm curious if you do things in the same order as me? First I mow the outside perimeter, then i edge , then I blow, then I do the full mow and end with a clean up pass around the edge.
> 
> 1)Mow Perimeter
> 2) Edge
> ...


My order is:
1) edge and trim
2) mow

I use the mower (both side discharge and mulching mode work for me) to clean up any debris on sidewalks/driveway so I don't need to use a blower. Saves time and energy.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

At least we all agree on something. Don't blow first!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

mow
trim
edge
blow (although I usually just use the trimmer to blow it back on the lawn)


----------



## rizzoa13 (May 1, 2020)

Ok I feel really *** backwards!

I have a reel so I want to make sure junk is out of the yard and that I don't ruin my fresh lines.

I'm blow, mow, edge...

I'll blow everything off. Mow without the catcher on and then hit anything left with the rotary scissors.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Mow
Trim/edge
Blow

I feel if you mow first, you will get much closer to everything and have less trimming to do. If I were to trim first, I feel like I would be trimming to many areas that the mower should be able to get to, and wasting time.


----------



## NYBandit33 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mow, edge, blow

In the fall though I blow, mow, edge and blow again. I like to get all the leaves on the lawn and suck them up with the catcher.

I dont know how some of you guys get away not blowing at the end. I catch the clippings but no matter how hard I try the driveway and walkway always have some sort of debris from my shoes, mower wheels, wherever...


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I reel mow so I always blow first. This is a necessity imo since you need to see what you're mowing so you don't potentially damage the reel/bedknife. Then, I mow, edge and blow again. I enjoy all of it, except edging with rotary scissors. I also do it daily, or every other day if it rains. :lol:


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

I think this time of year where there's fallen leaves everywhere creates the condition which really highlights the best method.

For me: edge, blow (until no leaves several mower widths from the perimeter), mow (bag). If I do any other order I end up with leaves /debris back on my lawn or driveway.

I don't have a reel (yet) so not sure how that would change things.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Mattsbay_18 said:


> At least we all agree on something. Don't blow first!


nope.

I blow off all the pine needles -pine cones and all the debris from trees into lawn.
cut
blow again. especially if Im dropping fert.

if you dont have 100 plus trees, you wont understand.

edge......1 time a month. I edge before I cut.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Edge, blow, mow, blow

I like to get everything thing off the deck and pavement, mulch it up, then blow the clippings


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

March-October
1) Trim & Edge
2) Mow
3) Blow

Nov-Dec:
1) Trim & Edge
2) Blow
3) Mow
4) Blow


----------



## Baldbull (Mar 4, 2020)

Spring/Summer
Push mow perimeter/obstacles
Tractor mow
Trim
Blow

Fall
Blow
Tractor mow with bagger
Push mow
Trim


----------



## jpsrules (Feb 26, 2021)

I think this depends on location. I get Pine straw and cones like crazy. For me its edge, blow, mow. When I mow the outside edge I ensure the mower ejection port is facing toward the lawn not the street.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:


> I'm curious if you do things in the same order as me? First I mow the outside perimeter, then i edge , then I blow, then I do the full mow and end with a clean up pass around the edge.
> 
> 1)Mow Perimeter
> 2) Edge
> ...


Edge, mow, blow. I like to edge first and then use the mower to suck up and mulch anything that the edger gets and then use the blower to blow any grass clippings off of the walkway.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Trim, mow, edge then sweep. But I just picked up a red max backpack blower for $50 bucks that starts on the second pull. I can't wait to run that thing this season. I normally trim & edge once a week. I mow about every 6 days in the summer and twice a week in the spring and fall. I have a corner lot and sidewalks so edging is a pain. But for me it's like icing on a cake it just makes it look that much better so while I hate the effort I love the result but to make it easier on me I picked up a Shindaiwa trimmer with a speed feed head which sure beats the old weed eater brand one I had.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

Trim 
Mow
Edge
Blow


----------



## kshubert87 (Aug 20, 2020)

wafflesngravy said:


> I'm a little bit spoiled. I live in wind country without fences so after many mowings I can let the wind be my worker bee. Last weekend he called in sick so I had to do it. I really need to get a nice cordless blower one of these days. Extension cords are gonna be the death of me.


Got the Ego blower and have NOT looked back. It's fantastic.

For me:
1) Mow fully
2) Edge
3) Blow


----------

